# Belotti alla Roma. Guadagnerà 3 mln.



## admin (31 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, Belotti sarà un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Arriverà a zero. Contratto da 3 mln di euro netti a stagione.


----------



## Prealpi (31 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, Belotti sarà un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Arriverà a zero. Contratto da 3 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Scelta alquanto strana, non credo sia quella più adatta a lui, probabilmente la Roma è l'unica che li ha offerto un contratto serio


----------



## Mauricio (31 Luglio 2022)

Dybala e Belotti, stanno costruendo una squadra che punta al titolo, occhio!

Se non fosse chiaro sono ironico, han preso 2 p0 che non voleva nessuno (Belotti ad Agosto praticamente ancora senza squadra, se era appetibile era già accasato da un’altra parte). Alla fine hanno ripiegato sulla Roma pur di non rimanere disoccupati, fate voi…


----------



## Stylox10 (31 Luglio 2022)

Occhio a deriderli troppo in fretta, le probabilità che lui è Dybala facciano bene a Roma ci sono! Ci sono eccome


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Luglio 2022)

A 3,5 netti noi abbiamo preso Origi che è un altro livello…

Però c è da dire che come vice Abraham fino ad oggi in panca da buttare dentro al 70’ avevano shomurodov quindi per loro è comunque migliorare La Rosa in modo netto e tutto sommato a costi affrontabili. Per la panchina della Roma buon innesto secondo me.


----------



## Konrad (31 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, Belotti sarà un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Arriverà a zero. Contratto da 3 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Il problema della Roma degli ultimi anni è sempre stato che (salvo 2/3 eccezioni) aveva una rosa di titolari tra il mediocre e il medio e una rosa di panchinari obiettivamente impresentabile. 
Oggi stanno migliorando e non poco (sulla carta) sia la prima che la seconda. 
Se basterà per inserirsi nella corsa CL/Scudetto non so... Ma ritengo che la prossima stagione giocarci contro non sarà cosa semplice


----------



## bmb (31 Luglio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Occhio a deriderli troppo in fretta, le probabilità che lui è Dybala facciano bene a Roma ci sono! Ci sono eccome


Certo, potenzialmente sono una squadra da 75 punti. Ma noi potenzialmente siamo da 90. Quindi di quello che fa la Roma mi interessa come delle temperatura in Nuova Zelanda.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Luglio 2022)

La Roma sta facendo una bella squadra. Il problema secondo me è che tre giocatori fondamentali cioè Smalling, Spinazzola e Dybala sono troppo propensi agli infortuni.


----------



## malos (31 Luglio 2022)

Il problema della Roma è Roma.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Luglio 2022)

La Roma non sta venendo sú male, Belotti sarà il vice Abraham quindi hanno rinforzato anche le riserve.
Ma tra i due P0 mi tengo tutta la vita il nostro Origi.


----------



## Milanoide (31 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La Roma non sta venendo sú male, Belotti sarà il vice Abraham quindi hanno rinforzato anche le riserve.
> Ma tra i due P0 mi tengo tutta la vita il nostro Origi.


Io a questo punto non metterei le mani sul fuoco riguardo alla permanenza di Abraham...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Sembra a buttare  sulle altre eh ? 
Come se il nostro P0 Origi fosse seguito anche da Real,barca e Bayer Monaco.

Penso che passare da riserve come Borja Mayoral e Shoumoudorov a Dybala e Belotti sia un upgrade non da poco.

Se avessero una difesa all'altezza e un allenatore non bollito potrebbero anche puntare a qualcosa in più della corsa al 4° posto.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io a questo punto non metterei le mani sul fuoco riguardo alla permanenza di Abraham...



Non lo venderanno così presto, anche perché si metterebbero immediatamente contro tifosi e allenatore.


----------



## Solo (31 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, Belotti sarà un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Arriverà a zero. Contratto da 3 mln di euro netti a stagione.


6M lordi per la riserva di Abraham... 

Mah. Io vorrei sapere qual è il piano dei Friedkin per rientrare dal loro investimento. Hanno già speso oltre 600M e la Roma ha ancora i conti completamente scassati...

Comunque occhio, perché quest'anno potremmo vedere un botto bello forte.... A Roma dopo la Conference League sono impazziti, con Dybala pensano di aver uno squadrone... Se fanno un altro campionato mediocre mancando il quarto posto, e finendo magari ancora dietro alla Lazio, quest'anno Mourinho non potrà pararsi il culo con la coppa del nonno...


----------



## Igniorante (31 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sembra a buttare  sulle altre eh ?
> Come se il nostro P0 Origi fosse seguito anche da Real,barca e Bayer Monaco.
> 
> Penso che passare da riserve come Borja Mayoral e Shoumoudorov a Dybala e Belotti sia un upgrade non da poco.
> ...



Perché invece il pollo Belotti era seguito da Liverpool, City e PSG? Non lo sapevo 
Come acquisto mi preoccupa molto di più Wijnaldum, per dire. 
Comunque vediamo se la sostenibilità è un discorso che vale anche per loro... Se dovranno vendere qualcuno, il primo indiziato è Zaniolo.


----------



## Solo (31 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io a questo punto non metterei le mani sul fuoco riguardo alla permanenza di Abraham...


Il Chelsea ha la recompra che penso sarà valida dal prossimo anno, se lo riprenderanno loro immagino. 

Piuttosto entro fino agosto mi aspetto di vedere Zaniolo a Torino purtroppo.


----------



## Raryof (31 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Certo, potenzialmente sono una squadra da 75 punti. Ma noi potenzialmente siamo da 90. Quindi di quello che fa la Roma mi interessa come delle temperatura in Nuova Zelanda.


Per fare 75 punti devono vincere diversi scontri diretti, potevano farli l'anno scorso con questa squadra? può essere, ma l'Atalanta li ha lasciati per strada, con le altre big le hanno sempre prese.
Quest'anno sarà una serie A non semplice ma noi sulla carta abbiamo 86+ punti ancora, ben oltre i 90 punti, alla fine sono calcoli semplici da fare e nonostante il mercato non sia finito la squadra è terribilmente più forte.. se le prime 3 si mangiano le altre (compresa la Rometta, parlo di 6 ko per loro in questi scontri diretti) loro dovranno scontrarsi con Napoli, Atalanta e Lazio, secondo me qui si parla di grande Roma ma prima di vederli in alto mi aspetto che facciano una stagione come la nostra 2 anni fa, 
A me farebbero paure le altre se andassero a prendere CDK, Adli e giocatori simili, finché prendono certa gente straconosciuta o campioni bolliti di sorprese ne vedo poche per noi, ma loro non possono fare altrimenti, noi con gente sconosciuta ci siamo costruiti ii futuro, mentre per le altre basta prendere i nomi e poi far finta di giocare al gioco dello scudetto in estate.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> *Perché invece il pollo Belotti era seguito da Liverpool, City e PSG? Non lo sapevo*
> Come acquisto mi preoccupa molto di più Wijnaldum, per dire.
> Comunque vediamo se la sostenibilità è un discorso che vale anche per loro... Se dovranno vendere qualcuno, il primo indiziato è Zaniolo.



Eh appunto,vale sia per il loro acquisto sia per il nostro (quindi non solo per il loro  )
Comunque stanno mettendo su una bella squadretta.

Attacco top con :
Abraham,Pellegrini e Dybala
Con la possibilità di schierare Zaniolo,El Sharawi e Felix Gyan

CC con Zalewsky,Matic,Cristante,Wijnaldum

per la sostenibilità lo sappiamo,è un discorso esclusivamente nostro. Tutti gli altri se ne fregano.


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Luglio 2022)

Come quarta punta è tanta roba.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dybala e Belotti, stanno costruendo una squadra che punta al titolo, occhio!
> 
> Se non fosse chiaro sono ironico, han preso 2 p0 che non voleva nessuno (Belotti ad Agosto praticamente ancora senza squadra, se era appetibile era già accasato da un’altra parte). Alla fine hanno ripiegato sulla Roma pur di non rimanere disoccupati, fate voi…


C'è da dire che sono due parametri 0 che in Italia non è che non voleva nessuno per partito preso, ma solo perchè 1) economicamente non sostenibili (per noi, l'Inter ed il Napoli ad esempio, per quanto riguarda Dybala) oppure 2) tecnicamente non necessari (noi abbiamo già le prime punte, cosi come l'Inter e le altre).
L'unica squadra che aveva bisogno di entrambi era proprio la Roma.


----------



## Garrincha (31 Luglio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Certo, potenzialmente sono una squadra da 75 punti. Ma noi potenzialmente siamo da 90. Quindi di quello che fa la Roma mi interessa come delle temperatura in Nuova Zelanda.


75 punti mi pare esagerato specie se prendono quello del Psg, non è una rosa completa e di alto livello in ogni ruolo ma quello neppure al Milan. L'anno scorso hanno avuto il problema del centrocampo senza filtro e mancanza di alternative oltre a una coppa dispendiosa. Ad oggi tra le prime quattro per me ha i mezzi per arrivarci, al primo posto ti deve girare bene e male agli altri ma questo vale per quasi tutte


----------



## davidsdave80 (31 Luglio 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Occhio a deriderli troppo in fretta, le probabilità che lui è Dybala facciano bene a Roma ci sono! Ci sono eccome


esatto... belotti l avrei visto bene come attaccante aggiunto anche da noi.. altroche'


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dybala e Belotti, stanno costruendo una squadra che punta al titolo, occhio!
> 
> Se non fosse chiaro sono ironico, han preso 2 p0 che non voleva nessuno (Belotti ad Agosto praticamente ancora senza squadra, se era appetibile era già accasato da un’altra parte). Alla fine hanno ripiegato sulla Roma pur di non rimanere disoccupati, fate voi…


Qualcuno dirà "eh ma a zero hanno messo su una coppia da 20 gol sicuri e forse anche 30"
A zero mica vero.. A parte che vedremo le commissioni, specie per dybala, ma sti due costeranno 20 milioni lordi di ingaggi.. Mah.. 
Belotti poi per me è proprio scarso forte


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola, Belotti sarà un nuovo giocatore della Roma. Arriverà a zero. Contratto da 3 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Bah la solita Roma, la solita collezione di figurine.
Curioso di vedere come intendano giocare.


----------



## Baba (31 Luglio 2022)

Sono contento perché i romanisti in genere sono dei poveri illusi e sono convinto che in questo momento molti di loro sognano già lo scudetto e sarà un piacere vederli su tutte le furie quando capiranno che dovranno faticare per ottenere un posto in EL.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Luglio 2022)

Abraham, Dybala, Zaniolo, Pellegrini. 
Più El Shaarawi e Belotti. 
Mi sembra un attacco completo. 

Sulla carta non così inferiore al nostro, che è superiore per la presenza di Leao, che con quei mesi finali di campionato è passato ad un altro livello. 
Per il resto la Roma non ci invidia mica Diaz (Pellegrini), Saalamakers (Zaniolo), Messias (Dybala), Rebic, Giroud (Abraham). 

La nostra carta a sorpresa può essere cdk


----------



## Solo (1 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> 6M lordi per la riserva di Abraham...
> 
> Mah. Io vorrei sapere qual è il piano dei Friedkin per rientrare dal loro investimento. Hanno già speso oltre 600M e la Roma ha ancora i conti completamente scassati...
> 
> Comunque occhio, perché quest'anno potremmo vedere un botto bello forte.... A Roma dopo la Conference League sono impazziti, con Dybala pensano di aver uno squadrone... Se fanno un altro campionato mediocre mancando il quarto posto, e finendo magari ancora dietro alla Lazio, quest'anno Mourinho non potrà pararsi il culo con la coppa del nonno...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)
















Come vi scrivevo sopra a Roma sono completamente impazziti. Io penso si giocheranno il quarto posto, ma sono proprio curiosio di vedere le reazioni se poi floppano male.


----------



## bambagias (1 Agosto 2022)

Possono reggere solo sull'onda dell'entusiasmo, alla prima batosta crollano come un castello di carte.


----------



## sampapot (1 Agosto 2022)

stanno allestendo una buona squadra...se poi arriverà anche Wijnaldum (si scrive così?), potrebbero inserirsi nella lotta Champions


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crede al titolo con Ibanez e Mancini titolari


----------



## Davidoff (1 Agosto 2022)

Attacco forte e completo, ma a centrocampo e in difesa sono da metà classifica. Possono aspirare al quarto posto, non di più. Tra l'altro hanno preso molti parametri zero over 29, con Matic e Wijnaldum (se arriva) over 30, mi pare il solito instant team di Mourinho che poi se ne andrà lasciando macerie. Non vedo alcun progetto a lungo termine qui.


----------

